# Lighting?



## Kula (Aug 1, 2008)

My freshwater tank is 55 gal, and is 20" tall, and 48" wide.

My friend has a Current USA Satellite Dual Power Compact Strip Light W/Lunar Light, but she's been having problems with one of the lights not working, even after replacing the bulb, so I'm afraid of purchasing that same brand. Her lighting system worked great until it crapped out, so I'm looking for a good/reliable brand that's a dual power compact strip. Any suggestions? Or should I go with HO instead of PC? What's best for a freshwater planted aquarium?

If you have another other lighting suggestions, feel free to help me out! Especially what types of lights to use in the strip that are good for plants and fish. I'm great with water chemistry, but a total newb when it comes to lighting! 

So I've been doing some reading and I'm pretty much scared away from Odyssea. There are way too many complaints about that company.


----------



## maromi (Aug 8, 2008)

I think PC lighting works amazingly well for planted aquariums 20 inches tall isn't to bad you will loose about 5% of your lumens by time it gets to the bottom of your tank but that's negligible. So a good dual PC strip with bulbs that run about 6700K (5000k-7000k are fine and a little more or less wont be terrible) and i think you could grow just about anything in there. But i dont have any experience with the brands so i cant help you there. sorry mate.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

generally the transfer goes bad..... I had problems with all ligths at one time or another, sometime you just get a bad light. I use the Odyssea CF light fixtures right now and and have had no problems with them..... they are cheaper than the will know brands.


----------



## Kula (Aug 1, 2008)

djrichie said:


> generally the transfer goes bad..... I had problems with all ligths at one time or another, sometime you just get a bad light. I use the Odyssea CF light fixtures right now and and have had no problems with them..... they are cheaper than the will know brands.


How long have you owned the Odyssea CF lights?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

about 3 years now on 2 of them ..... and 3 months on the new model...which looks exactly like the aqualte ligths.

You can buy them at Aquatraders.com


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I use CurrentUSA lights on a few tanks and never had a problem. Great company, great product imo.


----------

